# Turbocharged QG18DE dyno results



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=64809

or I'll be nice  

Alright, excuse the slow responses to the thread, my network in the apartments is down. 

9psi, untuned baseline: 

166.7hp @ 5500 rpm 

179.3tq @ 4500 rpm 


upped boost with spike at 10.2psi and settling to 9psi: 

182.1hp @ 5000rpm 

190.8tq @ 5100rpm 

And the final tuned setup that I stuck with: 
Upped boost, starts at 11psi, settles at 10psi: 

191.7hp @ 6000 rpm 

195.4tq @ 5000 rpm 


As soon as my network is back up and I'm not on dialup anymore I will take pics of the printouts and upload the pics of me at the shop....and when I get my website running, I'll upload the video I took of the computer on the last run. 

For those of you who don't believe me, there was a witness, and I will post the phone number of the shop so you can speak to the owner who did the tuning, or you can be patient and wait for the printouts. 




there, now aren't you guys happy? I sure am.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

I think your lying faacker... J/k

those results are great, bet your pretty damn happy huh?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, you could say I'm pretty damn happy for sure


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

200 hp and tq to the wheels, gotta respect that, nice!


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Nice, I bet when u roll up on people they don't even know what to expect. Spankin theirs asses!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, its a sleeper for sure, right now. I'm working on cleaning it up and making it a little more showy.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

Why bother with the show? If I were you, I would leave it plain as could be. Gotta love smoking unsuspecting prey. What kind of times do you run with it? Or have you run it yet?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no times yet. Nearest 1/4 track is 2.5 hrs away


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

One thing I should point out............

You might want to take a look at you original post there, because I see a rather glaring error.

It is IMPOSSIBLE to have your peak torque occur at a higher rpm than peak hp (due to the formula used to convert HP to torque and vice versa). It's possible for them to be the SAME, but NOT to have torque be at higher revs.

I assume it's just from looking at the scale wrong, or a typo though.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well that was an off run anyways. the final run and settings are the 3rd set of numbers.

check out this months NPM


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

*OMFG!*... i have seen the light!!!

great work, mike!!!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

damn, great job mike!


----------

